# Dry soups



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking for some dried soup recipes to put in jars with the idea of being able to dump a jar in a pot with some water and let it be. Any good ones out there?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=homemade%20dried%20soup%20mix


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

that looks great had to put it on favs


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I got the book Dinner Is In the Jar by Kathy Clark. It has some pretty good recipes. They are made up and stored in either mason jars or mylar bags. The nice thing was, it has all the ingredients, you get to choose if you want to make up a whole bunch or not. It's just as easy to make up multiple batches at one time, since you have all the ingredients out anyway!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Homesteader said:


> I got the book Dinner Is In the Jar by Kathy Clark. It has some pretty good recipes. They are made up and stored in either mason jars or mylar bags. The nice thing was, it has all the ingredients, you get to choose if you want to make up a whole bunch or not. It's just as easy to make up multiple batches at one time, since you have all the ingredients out anyway!


Thanks I will see if my library has this


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

GrannyG said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=homemade%20dried%20soup%20mix


Thanks some of these look interesting, but sometimes interesting doesn't turn out to good


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

also look on YouTube for meals in a jar and soups in a jar ...


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Perbain does several of these soups. Go to her page and type in "soup" in the search box. Here's one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipNNx6S_3RM[/ame]

Linda's Pantry does several too.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a new cookbook, "Pantry Stuffers Soup Mixes Using Dehydrated Products," by Wanda Bailey Clark. There are around 200 recipes for soups arranged in categories: vegetable, Italian Style, stew and chowder, chicken-flavored, barley, chili, quinoa, black bean, garbanzo bean, kidney bean, lentil, navy bean, northern bean, pinto bean and split pea. Each recipe is presented in a chart on one page. Vertical columns provide amounts for 1-2 servings, 3-4 servings and 6-8 servings. Ingredients are grouped horizontally by items to put in mix and items to add when preparing. Stove top and crock pot directions are given for each recipe.

All the recipes I've tried have been very good and I love the way it's arranged. When I try a new recipe, I make the 1-2 serving first. Then if It's a hit, I'll make a larger size, or maybe several smaller sizes as the grand kids frequently drop in starving 

I cook with beans a lot and was pleased to find 70 different bean soups.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, I will see about ordering a copy, I am just itching to start trying out some new mixes 



mpennington said:


> I have a new cookbook, "Pantry Stuffers Soup Mixes Using Dehydrated Products," by Wanda Bailey Clark. There are around 200 recipes for soups arranged in categories: vegetable, Italian Style, stew and chowder, chicken-flavored, barley, chili, quinoa, black bean, garbanzo bean, kidney bean, lentil, navy bean, northern bean, pinto bean and split pea. Each recipe is presented in a chart on one page. Vertical columns provide amounts for 1-2 servings, 3-4 servings and 6-8 servings. Ingredients are grouped horizontally by items to put in mix and items to add when preparing. Stove top and crock pot directions are given for each recipe.
> 
> All the recipes I've tried have been very good and I love the way it's arranged. When I try a new recipe, I make the 1-2 serving first. Then if It's a hit, I'll make a larger size, or maybe several smaller sizes as the grand kids frequently drop in starving
> 
> ...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a list of a bunch of soups. There's a lot of other good stuff on this site also.

http://www.budget101.com/frugal/soup-mixes-200/


----------

